

Show HN: Giftgaming – Non-intrusive in-game ads - giftgaming
http://www.giftgaming.com/

======
giftgaming
We deliver in-game gifts containing power-ups and coupons from brands.

90 Second video: [https://youtu.be/5rjUNnIqroQ](https://youtu.be/5rjUNnIqroQ)

Developer Plugins:
[http://www.giftgaming.com/publishers#getPlugin](http://www.giftgaming.com/publishers#getPlugin)

